#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Philippines... choose your beach, choose your island.

## GracelessFawn

Went island-hopping last Saturday.  Thought I'd share some pictures.

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## misskit

Lovely! Can you jump off with your cooler full of beer and hang out for the day? Or maybe pitch a tent and stay overnight?

----------


## Slick

Which island has women with the pointiest boobies?

----------


## GracelessFawn



----------


## GracelessFawn

> Lovely! Can you jump off with your cooler full of beer and hang out for the day? Or maybe pitch a tent and stay overnight?


Yup, for most islands in the pic, except for that island in the first post.

----------


## Dillinger

Beautiful pics GF.

I fancy a long weekend here :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Whichever one you're on GF.

----------


## Dillinger

I just tasted a bit of sick then :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Beautiful pics GF.
> 
> I fancy a long weekend here


Beautiful!

----------


## crackerjack101

Just swallow Dill, you know it's for the best.   :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Just swallow Dill, you know it's for the best.



UGHHH......  

I hope you don't spew that nasty stuff in the sparkling waters of Palawan Dill.

----------


## Dillinger

That seas the same colour as Listerine :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

> That seas the same colour as Listerine


That sounds refreshing.  Would convince me to take a dip.

----------


## katie23

Very nice pix, GF. Thanks! Glad you enjoyed your weekend. 

@dill - with your $$, you can afford El Nido Resort in Pangulasian Island, El Nido, Palawan. There are vids that I posted (not mine) in the thread about Coron & El Nido by Geezy. It's for the likes of you and S. Landreth.  :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

Thanks Katie.  Had fun.  Maybe, I had too much sun, but had an easy carefree happy day.

Planning on heading to Dos Palmas soon, if I find the time..... Well, see.....

----------


## Dillinger

Just saw the price, cough....thats Landreth territory. :Smile: 


I could get me you and GF in this.......Its in El Nido, just a few more steps to the beach






Maybe get Terry in there too



I shall await the PM's :Smile:

----------


## Looper

I looked into buying an island in the Philippines.

This was about 10 years ago and prices started from about $30,000 at the time which seemed amazingly cheap.

But the locations were a bit remote and you had to make your own arrangements for leccy and water.

Also it is the same deal as TH where whitey cannot have title so it has to be done with funny legals.

----------


## katie23

Looper, I can be your business partner as long as you put the docs in my name. I won't cheat you, promise.  :Smile: 

Dill, that resort with the bunk beds doesn't look too bad. I'm not choosy with accoms. But why are beds arranged in that way? Heh...

GF - Dos Palmas, cool. Be careful, though. It's said to be cursed. Just do the salt thing before you enter.  :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

Yup, there are haunting stories about Dos Palmas.
It is wise to avoid those haunted rooms that the ghosts/white lady prefers.  The rest are okay.  

If a TD member wants to relax in Dos Palmas I can find out which rooms are best avoided.  Can also throw in a free massage from yours truly.  Kidding only.

----------


## Looper

> Looper, I can be your business partner as long as you put the docs in my name. I won't cheat you, promise.


Thanks Katie!!!

I have got my eye on Nici island in Palawan for $400,000.

https://www.privateislandsonline.com...es/nici-island

I am faxing purchase contract, power of attorney legals and bank details today.

 :Smile:

----------


## Switch

Lovely island pics GF. Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> Just saw the price, cough....thats Landreth territory.


I thought Dilly was 'Top of Tree'.

*Landreth* sit's atop the pile?

----------


## TizMe

> GF - Dos Palmas, cool. Be careful, though. It's said to be cursed. Just do the salt thing before you enter.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dos_Palmas_kidnappings


The *Dos Palmas kidnappings was a hostage crisis in the southern Philippines that began with the seizing of twenty hostages from the affluent Dos Palmas Resort on a private island in the Honda Bay, Palawan, by members of Abu Sayyaf on May 27, 2001 and resulted in the deaths of at least five of the original hostages, including the two American citizens, Guillermo Sobero and Martin Burnham.[1] At least 22 Filipino soldiers were killed in attempts to apprehend the captors and free the hostages in the 12 months following the initial hostage taking.[2] An unknown number of captors were killed by government forces.*

----------


## Latindancer

> I thought Dilly was 'Top of Tree'.
> 
> *Landreth* sit's atop the pile?


Have you seen his pics of the various hotels he stays in ? They are fantasy territory....

----------


## katie23

^yeah. Sir Landreth is da man with $$$. He has a thread about his trip to Machu Pichu - one of those that stuck in my mind. 

@TizMe - the next year (or years) after, Dos Palmas was in the news again bcos a very popular young actor, Rico Yan (Fil-Chinese), died of acute pancreatitis (layman's term: nightmare) while vacationing with other showbiz friends at Dos Palmas. He was at the peak of his career as a preppy guy when he died. I remember being saddened by his death - I was younger then and I found him cute in that good boy, preppy way. After that, Dos Palmas had that "unlucky/cursed" repo. The two tall palm trees (which they named the resort after) was said to be an ominous name. Harbinger of doom - if you believe in those things. Heh...

I wonder if business has recovered for Dos Palmas in recent years?

----------


## TizMe

> I wonder if business has recovered for Dos Palmas in recent years?


I'd say so. I tried to book there last year, but it was booked out.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Yup, there are haunting stories about Dos Palmas.
> It is wise to avoid those haunted rooms that the ghosts/white lady prefers.  The rest are okay.  
> 
> If a TD member wants to relax in Dos Palmas I can find out which rooms  are best avoided.  Can also throw in a free massage from yours truly.   Kidding only.


Yes, but can you answer Slick's pressing question?




> Which island has women with the pointiest boobies?


...enquiring minds...

----------


## GracelessFawn

Sorry, still having issues with edit and quote buttons.....  I'm a nugget when it comes to technology stuff.  

They've built a tower to monitor incoming boats.  Unwelcome visitors are warned to stay off the island, especially at night.  The tower us monitored 24/7 by licensed armed men carrying high powered weapons at all times.  In fairness to them, they've upped the security in the island to protect the guests.  

Business has never been the same in Dos Palma's especially after the kidnappings.  Westerners avoid it like a plague.

Majority of the guests nowadays are Manila Socialites, Koreans and Japanese.  They love the fresh seafood that the resort offers.  

And as for perky breasts, I'm sure I'll pass the pencil test.  555.

----------


## EKG

Siargao island is a great place. Clean clear water, no plastic bags, nice waves but lots of reef (take many bandaids).

Cebu city was nice also.

----------


## helge

> Lovely! Can you jump off with your cooler full of beer and hang out for the day? Or maybe pitch a tent and stay overnight?


And build a runway ?

Are you chinese ?  :Smile:

----------

